# مرجع في علم النانو



## احمد محمد هشام (18 أغسطس 2011)

http://s65.ifile.it/xvw74k/wgda/144...science__Nanotechnologies_and_Nanophysics.pdf


----------



## shicofares (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور على المجهود الرائع , ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خييييرااااا


----------

